# FREE Under Grinder Knock Out Draw with Fracino Machine...... SEPT 2012 OFFER



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

To all forum members

Order either Fracino Piccino, Heavenly or Cherub and we will include a FREE under grinder knock our draw

This offer can not be used in conjunction with other offers and valid until end of Sept 2012.

Please quote: forum with all orders

Coffee Omega


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Rather than giving away things that people may or may not want, why not simply reduce the price accordingly.

Price the product at the minimum profit margin you are happy with and voila, sales will happen.

Ian


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi Ian

That's an option they can take. Up to £30 OFF depending on model

Coffee Omega



Eyedee said:


> Rather than giving away things that people may or may not want, why not simply reduce the price accordingly.
> 
> Price the product at the minimum profit margin you are happy with and voila, sales will happen.
> 
> Ian


----------

